# 2WD to 4WD conversion?



## bontonlaud (May 24, 2006)

So cut to the chase .. I have a '93 hardbody 2wd with a frame ive taken care of and is in pretty good shape considering, then i have a '96 4wd that has running issues and no i see a pretty rough shape frame. Aside from cutting and welding for control arm brackets, and soem major parts swapping, is it feasible to put 4WD into a 2WD? curious if anyone had experienced this .. thanks for the input.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think it would be more feasible to find another 4WD and use the 96 as a parts vehicle, keep the 2WD as a daily driver. just my 2 cents.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the frames are different, all depends if you want to cut & weld??? I thought about it for my truck (2wd to 4wd) but the more I investigated, the more work I found so I forgot about it.


----------

